# Shimano Pedal problems..



## moonstation2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

So I have some PD-6401 Shimano pedals that I put on the bike and took for a first ride today. Previously I was riding with toe clips. New shoes (Diadora Sprinter 2) and cleats (SPD yellow).

1) I think I had the pedals adjusted to the easiest release but my god were they impossible to unclip from!!! I had to finish my ride by coming up to a building and leaning against it, then trying to unclip. I was about to give up and take off the shoes when my left foot came out finally. Clipping in is no problem. To get out I am twisting the rear of my foot away from the bike. Any tips?

2) I have brand new cleats but the pedal/cleat interface is loose in the vertical direction. When I was riding up steep grades there was all sorts of clicking and clacking going on from the pedals I could feel maybe 4mm of slack between the pedals and shoes when I would pull up and then push down again.

Help me out please, I would like to learn to enjoy my clipless pedals experience...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the cleats you have (new, SPD-SL) are NOT COMPATIBLE w/ the pedals you have (old, LOOK standard). of course they don't work...


----------



## moonstation2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

Crap! Thought I did my research on the cleats... Look compatible you say?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

moonstation2000 said:


> Crap! Thought I did my research on the cleats... Look compatible you say?


OLD Look ("Delta"). NOT Keo. They can still be found. Black for fixed, red if you want some float.


----------



## moonstation2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

Like these?

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_161108_-1_200545__202532


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

moonstation2000 said:


> Like these?
> 
> LOOK Bi-Material Road Pedal Cleat - Red ARC - Replacement Bike Cleats


you can get them at most LBS's


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

moonstation2000 said:


> Like these?
> 
> LOOK Bi-Material Road Pedal Cleat - Red ARC - Replacement Bike Cleats


yep.

And get yourself some Kool Kovers, too. Cleats will last longer, and more important, walking will be much safer.


----------



## moonstation2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys.. 

I went to the LBS and they had the cleats, gonna install them tonight. Got them to install my new rear cassette while I was in there (need bigger gears) and picked up a saddle bag. Nice people...

Had some nice bikes in there, but only a few road bikes.


----------



## moonstation2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

Update - got the cleats on and went for a ride and it was awesome! With the shoes and new cassette I was a lot faster! Couldn't believe the difference that the clipless pedals made...


----------

